# Little Creatures IPA All Grain Clone



## lswhi3 (29/8/14)

I've been playing around with this recipe for some time and wouldn't mind some discussion before I go ahead and make the brew. 

Style: AIPA
Batch size: 20L
Efficiency: 72%
OG: 1.066
FG: 1.012
ABV: 6.7%
IBU: 60
EBC: 30
Boil Length: 60 min

Mash - 67C; Sparge 75C
5kg Pale Ale Malt 80% (Base)
0.8kg Dark Munich 10% (Alcohol level, colour)
0.25kg Rye Malt 5% (Spiciness) 
0.15 Medium Caramel / Crystal 60 3% (caramel flavour)
0.1 Light Caramel / Crystal 10 2% (honey, sweet flavour)

Hops:

First Wort:
50g East Kent Goldings

Whirlpool/Steep 20mins
28g Southern Cross
28g Amarillo
28g Vic Secret

Dry Hop 3 days
28g Southern Cross
28g Amarillo
28g Vic Secret

Yeast: US-05

IBUs from the first wort are only 33 using the East Kent, so not sure if I should think about doubling that to 80-100g. 
Not sure about the Munich / Rye combination. Maybe I should drop the munich and up the rye to 15%


Cheers!


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/8/14)

Hi,

From memory ( searched google but could locate it ) they use a good portion of Vienna not munich, ~ 15% along with some crystal malts like you have mentioned but *noway *is there any Rye malt, if your making a clone leave the rye out.

As for the hops I think you will find that they use Southern Cross for the bittering charge to 25ibu and the hops are used in the Hop back system at LC Freo with the Amarillo, EKG and Vic Secret combo. To replicate that flavour a 20min whirlpool would be a start.

Personally Id extend that dry hop phase to at least 7days. I know the LCIPA is overly aromatic which would suggest a short contact time for dry hopping.


----------



## primusbrew (29/8/14)

I really like this beer. An IPA with a nice malt backbone.

According to this link the grain bill consists of "pale ale, Munich, cara-pils and cara-rye" and the hops are "East Kent Goldings (from England), Stella (Australia), Amarillo (US) and Southern Cross (NZ)".

http://i.stuff.co.nz/marlborough-express/lifestyle/9924863/Global-flavours-of-Australian-brewer

If you end up brewing please report back as I would be interested to know how you go.


----------



## Adr_0 (29/8/14)

Good luck.... Zero help with the beer, but thanks for the inspiration for a drop to whet the whistle!


----------



## TheWiggman (30/8/14)

This pic of the brewery's tasting notes might do the trick (taken March this year when I took a holiday over the Fremantle) -





I'd say EKG for bittering, a late addition of Victoria Secret, Southern Cross in the hopback and Amarillo dry hopped.
60 IBU, 30 EBC as per recipe.
Touch of cararye confirmed. No other mention of ingredients.


----------



## lswhi3 (31/8/14)

So, 

80% pale ale malt
15% vienna
5% cararye

cararye clearly explains the spiciness and cuts out the need for crystal 60, but due to my lack of experience w/ crystal, I can't say whether there's 13% vienna and 2% crystal 10, because there's some honey sweetness that definitely comes through at the end of the pallet (although this is the worst thing about this beer, in my humble opinion, so might cut it out for my own brew).

same hop bill as above. only remaining question here is how much EKG to add in the first wort? cos it definitely doesnt taste like 60IBUs, which makes me think a lot of those IBUs come from either late additions, or more likely the hopback, which can be easily replicated by a hop steep. also think its first wort rather than simple boil cos the bitterness is soft. 

I disagree with the southern cross bittering suggested by Pratty above. LC use EKG for bittering in their pale too, and I also don't think the hop characteristics of the beer really suggest late EKG additions, but that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dan Pratt (31/8/14)

Wow. I stand corrected. Thanks wiggman. Cararye....who would of thought


----------



## NT.Thunder (14/4/15)

HI All - I'm only just getting into the AG brewing and have made a couple of SMaSH with a 20l Braumeister which have been pretty good.

I'd like to have a go at a Little Creatures IPA Clone and have plugged the recipe in from above on BeerSmith and the bitterness seems way off, shows around 100 IBU's but maybe I'm reading it wrong. I used the scaling function and plugged in 40IBU's and it came up with the below and I'm after some advice on whether it's close or not as the hop schedules is vastly different.

Can someone comment on this recipe and whether it would be ball park for a LCPA?


----------



## NT.Thunder (14/4/15)

Changed the grain bill - any thoughts?

Just not sure if I've got the hop schedule sorted. Quantities are a lot less for some reason to get that ~40 IBU


----------



## waggastew (14/4/15)

IMHO drop EKG from the bittering. THEY may use it, but I don't think it brings alot, particularly to such a strongly bittered beer. Stick with something clean like Magnum?


----------



## Blind Dog (14/4/15)

Disagree that EKG doesn't bring much, and think it's pretty essential to an LCIPA clone, but each to their own we all have different tastes.

Anyway, you're using very differnt hop additions and final IBU to the OP, hence the big difference in hops required

The EKG are first wort not boil additions, so you need to change the setting in Beersmith. On a BM FWH additions mean add them as you lift the malt pipe

The hops you gave as a 20 minute boil are a 20 minute steep not boil additions, so again you need to change the setting from boil to steep/whirlpool in Beersmith. On a BM I've found that means adding the hops after boiling is complete and I've whirlpooled for 5 min and temp is around 93C. But that's just to my taste and expectation of bitterness etc not a scientific analysis of wort. 

(Edit) Also, the stated IBUs at post 5 are quite a bit higher than yours

And whilst the dry hopping is irrelevant for bitterness, the length is important so my tip is to edit these when you finally brew this to record the actual days in dry hop so you know how to adjust (or not) when you brew it again but have completely forgotten (again!!) his many days you dry hoped for


----------



## NT.Thunder (15/4/15)

Thanks BD - I've made the adjustments with the original quantities and still find the IBU high at around 76 IBU.

I think I'll drop the EKG down to 28g which brings the IBU down to 60.


----------



## robbo007 (16/10/18)

In the end did anyone do this? Any good results?


----------

